# Treatment for weightless/invisible feeling



## arty (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi (first post!),

I've had dp for about 7 months now and it's gradually got worse and worse to the point where I feel pretty much invisible/weightless all over my body and literally feel like just a blob of eyes 

I know there is a lot of info regarding treatment and medication but does anyone know of any treatment specifically targeting this weightless feeling, would really be a massive help as I feel like I'm sleepwalking into a coma!

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

hmmmmm, I personally haven't had the weightless feeling, sounds like a symptom of DP, detaching yourself or feeling out of body. The best treatment would be to ground yourself. Try this, put a rubber band on your wrist, and when you start to feel weightless, snap it. See if this helps, if not, there are other methods out there.


----------



## arty (Jan 11, 2015)

Jeff said:


> hmmmmm, I personally haven't had the weightless feeling, sounds like a symptom of DP, detaching yourself or feeling out of body. The best treatment would be to ground yourself. Try this, put a rubber band on your wrist, and when you start to feel weightless, snap it. See if this helps, if not, there are other methods out there.


I'll give this a try. Thanks a lot for responding!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

Anytime, I can't take credit for it, an old member was the one who gave me the idea!


----------

